# Brand new to smoking on an offset grill



## who_me? (Oct 18, 2019)

Greetings all. I just got an oklahoma joe highland grill, and am breaking it in as I type. I seasoned it yesterday, and today I am trying my hand at smoking some ribs. I have never used an offset smoker, but have used a barrel type grill for as long as I can remember. 
I am looking for, and open to any and all suggestions. I have always used a small stand up charcoal smoker for turkeys and hams for the holidays, and am ready to branch out. 
Hopefully I can get a couple replies, and or suggestions. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## kruizer (Oct 18, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## who_me? (Oct 18, 2019)

Thank you for the welcome Kruizer


----------



## Danno44 (Oct 18, 2019)

Welcome from Michigan.   Having both the Highland and the Bronco Drum, all I can say is it is night and day difference in using the two.
Temperature and smoke control are going to be your big leaning curve here.
Do a search here and watch a few YT videos. Not sure where your located but for spare ribs your looking at a 5-6 hour cook.  Baby backs 4-5 hours.  That’s running around 250ish on the grate level.
So many variables in a short time if your cooking today.
Have you done any modifications?  Do you have an external temp unit to monitor the temp at the grate?  What type of fuel source are you using.
Just to name a few.
All that being said, light a fire, get it to temp burning clean smoke and throw the ribs on.  Crack a beverage and learn your new smoker.
The Highland will provide you with some great food, just be prepared to babysit it.  Not at all like a drum where once the temp is dialed in you can relax.  A stick burner requires attention.
Good luck and most of all have some fun!


----------



## who_me? (Oct 18, 2019)

Danno44 said:


> Welcome from Michigan.   Having both the Highland and the Bronco Drum, all I can say is it is night and day difference in using the two.
> Temperature and smoke control are going to be your big leaning curve here.
> Do a search here and watch a few YT videos. Not sure where your located but for spare ribs your looking at a 5-6 hour cook.  Baby backs 4-5 hours.  That’s running around 250ish on the grate level.
> So many variables in a short time if your cooking today.
> ...


----------



## who_me? (Oct 18, 2019)

Thank you Danno. That’s pretty much what I did, lit the fire, and tossed the meat on. I don’t have any thermometers, other than the one that came on the grill. 
I literally put it together. 2 days ago, seasoned it yesterday, and cooking now.  Like I say, I’m as green as they come, lazy too. I’m no where near where you guys are, and doubt I’ll ever be, but I do love playing with fire!
I’m in Albuquerque, by the way. I’ll keep looking through all of the threads for any info I can find. 
Thank you


----------



## Danno44 (Oct 18, 2019)

Please keep us posted on how it turns out!


----------



## who_me? (Oct 19, 2019)

This being my first attempt at actually smoking ribs, they turned out pretty good. I’ll definitely have to play quite a bit more, and continue reading helpful stuff from people like you guys on this forum. 
I’m trying to add a photo. Hope it works


----------



## Neo (Oct 23, 2019)

Them ribs look fine right there!


----------

